# Can anyone give me a D/L link to the stock .629 Verizon ROM?



## profDEADPOOL (Apr 28, 2013)

So here is what happened.

I had a stock 2.3.4 droid 2 global from Verizon with the .629 update.

Used Framaroot to root it.

I used Titanium Backup to backup my contacts being the idiot that I am not realizing that those files wouldn't work. I also thought I had the contacts backed up to google but it seems I didn't.

I flashed over to this custom ROM 

LiquidICS v1.6 [unofficial port] - 03/28/13 - Droid 2 Global Development - RootzWiki

Now Titanium Backup isn't letting me restore the contacts that I backed up. 

Here are the apps/files I have backed up in Titanium Backup
ContactsData 2.3.4
Contacts Sync 2.3.4
Contacts 4.0.4-e(displayed as contacts 2.3.4 (10) by the actual restore button)

For whatever reason even though I used ClockworkMod to backup my current ROM it isn't in my SD card which really pisses me off because I confirmed it was there before flashing over to liquidics.

If anyone knows either a way to get the contact files from 2.3.4 working with 4.0.4 or knows of a place where I could find just the ROM of the stock 2.3.4 or a different custom ROM that would work with the contact files from 2.3.4 that would be great.

I would prefer not having to go find a flash drive or a CD to use to SBF back to 2.3.4. But if that is my only way to do it I will do so.

So can anyone help me? Searching here only seemed to have a stock of the .608 update(or at least that is what the file itself said. The link in this thread)
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23207-how-to-sbf-unbricking-root-d2g-629/page__hl__%20stock%20%20download


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

unlikely you will get 2.3.4 titanium contacts working on 4.0.4
did you look in clockworkmod folder for nandroid?
did you go to contacts.google.com and check contacts from pc?

think you need to sbf
links in my list sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links for: Droid 2 Global (a956)


----------

